# The Marantz AV7701 Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Marantz AV7701 Preamp/Processor Giveaway Qualification Thread*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have met the qualifications and would like to be entered in the contest. As my birthday is mid March it sure would be a nice B-day present! raying:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in. 
I slipped a little while moving but I'm back on the forums now. I've posted my thoughts/opinions of two products mentioned in the Rocky Mountain threads, you'll have to judge if they are quality or not. So sign me up and if you want to send me the companion amp to go with it I wouldn't be opposed 

Great drawing, great forum!

Thanks!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I've met the criteria as well, and would love to be entered into this draw. My poor old Denon has been struggling lately, and I think it might be just about finished. This would be a stellar way to bring my HT back to life. I'll have a US shipping address, and will even be visiting soon after so I could pick it up and bring it home in person. :yes:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm qualified! I don't have an amp, but I would figure out a way to get one to run this beast with! Another awesome giveaway! :T


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe I am qualified and look forward to this drawing. As somebody who is a fan of marantz products this particular processor was a dream for me when I purchased my current marantz receiver. If money was no object this is what I would have purchased. Obviously added costs for this unit include getting a 7 channel amp as well as potentially getting all balanced xlr cables but that can be dealt with when the time comes. Hope to see this in my rack soon! Lol


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe that I'm qualified, So please enter me in the drawing. I could sure make use of this beauty.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm qualified for this give away. FWIW, my dealer tells me the Marantz is phenomenal and is doing things that no other preamp processor is - I don't recall if he qualified that by limiting it to similar pricing. But, still pretty high praise.
Count me in, I'd love to have that Marantz pre/pro.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

My old pre/pro has be asking for retirement for some time now. I just told it that that I will finally agree as soon as I win this one. This Marantz is one I have been investigating! A great unit.

Please sign me up.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Please to enter myself as a possible considerate for this monumentus MARANTZ giveaway  Thanks so much :sn:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm qualified, please enter into the drawing... 

It'd sure be nice to win that Marantz!


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm qualified. I'm in the market for a new pre/pro in the next year and my ancient Marantz SR7200 needs replacing lddude:. While a AV7701 won't cosmetically match my Marantz MM9000 amp I'm sure it won't be anything worth losing sleep over. hehe :devil:


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I believe I am now qualified to enter.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have met the requirements and would love to have this in my rack.

If I win I will be donating my Onkyo 818 to the site in which you could be offered in another contest for the site.


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

I believe I meet the qualifications for the giveaway:
1. Post entered during the Qualification Period - December 8, 2013 (Today) thru February 28, 2014.
2. Presently have 50 posts excluding this post. 
3. Have posted frequently during the October 1 to December 8, 2013 8:00PM) period.
4. Have made one meaningful post in the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2013 Show Coverage forum - under the "sound-science-shaker-logic" thread which has only 2 replies so far.

Let the games begin... and may the best man win...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I qualify for this giveaway also. Good luck to all. :T


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I would definitely like to be signed up for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

sign me up! I am qualified and would love to add that sexy machine to my system!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am also qualified and would.love to be entered in the giveaway. Awesome forum


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm qualified and would like my name thrown into the hat as well. It is a of a giveaway, thanks HTS!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

smurphy522 said:


> I have met the qualifications and would like to be entered in the contest. As my birthday is mid March it sure would be a nice B-day present! raying:


So I'm qualified as well and would like to be entered. And my birthday is in March too, so you'll have to fight me for it! :flex: :T


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. Thanks again for yet another amazing giveaway!


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

I believe I have met the qualifications for entry. Please enter me in the Marantz Giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to be entered in the giveaway. You guys are the bestest!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Enter me please! My birthday is March 11 and if I win it's tachycardia time with the excitement!!!!


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope I got the Rocky Mountain part right. Lets hope!! Thanks for the chance and please enter me in the contest!!

Dave


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

I have met the qualifications and would like to be entered into the Marantz AV7701 Preamp/Processor giveaway. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm qualified and would love a chance at winning this baby!!..thanks for another great contest!!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Please enter my name in the drawing.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

I have met the qualifications and would love to be entered. Thanks for the opportunity to get a chance to hear some high-end audio!


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I have met the qualifications please enter me into this giveaway I am happy with my elite at the moment butI have always(since I started in home theater anyway) wanted a marantz I've heard good things about them and love the way they look.
CD


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

I am qualified for the stupendous giveaway. Been watching the marantz pre pro since the AV7005 and looking forward to the chance to win the newly redesigned model.


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

Please add my name to the list for the Marantz AV7701 giveaway. While I've not owned an av receiver from Marantz, I have owned some of their integrated amplifiers over the years.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified as well and would like to be entered. Thanks very much, again


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe if I am correct, 50+ post period, or is it from time of give away?:scratch: then if it is period.:jump: Then I would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway.:jiggy: never won anything major in my life. maybe $100 on a scratch it, but it been sooooo long ago I do not remember.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, free stuff is hard for me to pass up. I need another system as I have this extra amp sitting around, and it would give me an excuse to set up another room where I could hide and watch 'guy' movies w/o disrupting the Mrs.

I'd like to be registered to win please!


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ojay ..I'm here and I believe I met the quals .. would love to try out this pre-pro and while I have a Denon 4311 I want to see if this Marantz would make a difference in the sound...


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am now qualified and would love to be entered into this contest. I have always wanted to get into separates, so this would be a nice start.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am now qualified and would like to be entered in this giveaway. I like the new Marantz gear and would love to add this pre/pro to my lineup.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I am qualified, please enter me.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bet I'm qualified, would love to be entered!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like I'm qualified! Woot!! Would have to get a new amp too,


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Please enter me (I'm qualified) actually posted in the Scanea thread...just didn't enter the drawing.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

A winner has been selected! The winner.....
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
will be announced in the upcoming newsletter so be sure to check it out!


----------

